# Too cold to float!?



## Lou Sal (Jun 27, 2019)

I told my wife I was planning on fishing mosquito this weekend and next then she called me “crazy” and said “I have a serious addiction” - jokingly of course. 

Anybody else out there float until the ice wins??


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I took my canoe out this morning. Ice on parts of the little lake I fished. Didn't catch anything though.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

They kayak is in the garage. That water is too cold for me to swim in if something goes south.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Went kayaking twice this past week. Thinking Monday or Tuesday is looking good. I wear my old neoprene waders that leak. No good for wading but keep me plenty warm and dry in the sit inside kayaks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> Went kayaking twice this past week. Thinking Monday or Tuesday is looking good. I wear my old neoprene waders that leak. No good for wading but keep me plenty warm and dry in the sit inside kayaks.


What happens if you have a spill while wearing waders even with a belt on , your like a bobber floating, I slipped in while wading neoprene waders and my legs kicked up with air trapped inside, had a [email protected]$ of a time gettin up. And that was just offshore after crappie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Lou Sal said:


> I told my wife I was planning on fishing mosquito this weekend and next then she called me “crazy” and said “I have a serious addiction” - jokingly of course.
> 
> Anybody else out there float until the ice wins??


in cold weather you should have dry suit in cayak.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

What dry suit do u like?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hailtothethief said:


> What dry suit do u like?


you have to search,before they were $2000 now you can get around $300.


----------



## Lou Sal (Jun 27, 2019)

hailtothethief said:


> What dry suit do u like?


Not necessarily a dry suit but I really like any mustang survival cold weather suit(I have yet to own one but have used plenty). They’re usually around or just under $300 on eBay.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Kokatat makes a nice drysuit. I bought mine a few years back for $750. I won't paddle in this cold water without one.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Taking a half day vac tomorrow and going kayaking/fishing. 
What if you get in a car accident going 70mph on the way to work tomorrow? You supposed to quit driving? 
I don’t let “what if’s” rule my life.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Taking a half day vac tomorrow and going kayaking/fishing.
> What if you get in a car accident going 70mph on the way to work tomorrow? You supposed to quit driving?
> I don’t let “what if’s” rule my life.


But I do wear my seatbelt....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> But I do wear my seatbelt....


Yes, but do you fish?

Seriously though, I really DO appreciate all your efforts to protect me from myself but Lewzer is a big boy. I've been winter kayak fishing for almost 30 years. So while you all talk about
fast wa wa and Uncle Timbo, I'm going fishing before we have 6" of hard ice on Monday like BB and IBJ are confidently predicting.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

They're call'in for 59 on Wens.
But 28 MPH wind could be a problem.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have floated this time of year. Prepare your self and be carefull. Theres alot of guys put there still kayaking. 
Use common sence,dont take risks. Itll be fine. Lewzer I'm confident in your ability to protect yourself.... 
I do like the wetsuit idea. Good insurance plan.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey guys... Anyone been on Berlin... How's Bonner Rd ramps...??


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I will stop by the Bonner Rd ramp to check it out. I'll be leaving in about 15 min.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

It is only too cold to float if the lake is iced over. Eskimos have been fishing in cold waters for thousands of years.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I float until I can walk on the ice. I've never went in, but I've started wearing my striker coat & bibs.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

sonar said:


> Hey guys... Anyone been on Berlin... How's Bonner Rd ramps...??


Hey Sonar....How ya been....I was starting to worry about ya.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Yes, but do you fish?
> 
> Seriously though, I really DO appreciate all your efforts to protect me from myself but Lewzer is a big boy. I've been winter kayak fishing for almost 30 years. So while you all talk about
> fast wa wa and Uncle Timbo, I'm going fishing before we have 6" of hard ice on Monday like BB and IBJ are confidently predicting.


6” not a chance 2” of flat belly ice for sure!! And it’s December 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsquare (May 7, 2004)

sonar said:


> Hey guys... Anyone been on Berlin... How's Bonner Rd ramps...??


bonner road ramp is open but no floating dock water temp was 42 north of 224 causeway


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> bonner road ramp is open but no floating dock water temp was 42 north of 224 causeway


Yep. Docks removed.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Docks also removed at West Branch Rock Springs and Gilbert Rd launches.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer Creek was a skunk yesterday... Giving up on that place and heading to Mogadore today to do some kayak fishing.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There's been several beautiful days on the water the past two weeks.







































A few weeks ago


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

The dock at Bonner doesn't get removed, it's just not floating any longer lol. Lake is down 8 feet.

Thanks for the awesome pics!

Quick note also, the Berlin Lake USACE water data buoy was pulled out on Nov 22nd. and will return again in the spring. Water level, dam flow/temp and inflow temp are still active year round at mylakeinfo.com


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I


REEL GRIP said:


> Hey Sonar....How ya been..


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Guys... For the info and the cool pics... Useful & Appreciated..!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

REEL GRIP said:


> Hey Sonar....How ya been....I was starting to worry about ya.


Doing well Buddy How about You. !!!
I know you busted the Bass this year...!! Again.... Milton was pretty good to me this crazy Fall ... Weird wind and rain... UGH


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> The dock at Bonner doesn't get removed, it's just not floating any longer lol. Lake is down 8 feet.


I was wondering why that portion of the dock was still there and they removed the rest. Makes sense now. They don't remove anything, the water is just that low.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

sonar said:


> Doing well Buddy How about You. !!!
> I know you busted the Bass this year...!! Again.... Milton was pretty good to me this crazy Fall ... Weird wind and rain... UGH


It was the best year of life...Simply because it was my 1st full year of retirement.
Nice be'in able to fish everyday. 
Have you tried those new Blade-Baits I got at ICAST ?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Lol. I remember a Dec. 23 rd float down at the Cuyahoga. Got in my kayak and _*slid down *_the old ramp at Middlebury like a sled in the snow. By the end of the day we had 2-3" of snow on the bows of our yaks. I was in a sit-in with a spray skirt though. One March I paddled out into Sandusky Bay at Cold Creek just so i could say I banged into some 6-8" thick ice floes.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

*Too cold to float? *... Never.....But it is to cold to swim.
You can get a quality dry-suit if you can get back aboard.
Better yet, buddy up and bring another paddler. Stay closer to shore and be in touch with your buddy.
Be prepared for an accident. that's why they're called "accidents"
Fish 'til the water gets stiff, then go get a cold one in a warm place. --Tim


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow said:


> Better yet, buddy up and bring another paddler. Stay closer to shore and be in touch with your buddy.


Gold advice right there.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

in dry suit you can swim out or get back on cayak ,if you do not have one,you should practise with body close to shore,flip out to water,now you experience the reel thing,now you know what to except from turn over and how to get back.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

REEL GRIP said:


> It was the best year of life...Simply because it was my 1st full year of retirement.
> Nice be'in able to fish everyday.
> Have you tried those new Blade-Baits I got at ICAST ?


I have,, Thanks!! But yesterday at Berlin.. the only ones hungry enough to eat...were Crappies..... But,,they ate those ® Steel Shads...!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> Taking a half day vac tomorrow and going kayaking/fishing.
> What if you get in a car accident going 70mph on the way to work tomorrow? You supposed to quit driving?
> I don’t let “what if’s” rule my life.


There is a difference between "what ifs" and stupid. Not calling you stupid, just saying its better to be safe than take unnecessary chances with your life.


----------

